# Fox Launch Pro Elbow Pads



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

After seeing my buddy wipe out pretty bad yesterday evening, and with most of his damage being on his elbow, i'm ready to pull the trigger on some descent pads.

I like the way these Fox units look, but now i wanna know what you guys that have them think of 'em? I'm also wondering on how to size myself up for them.


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

I like the Fox pads. They've saved my elbows on a couple occasions. Once I put 'em on and ride, I barely notice they're there. As far as sizing goes, I'm 6'1", around 225 lbs, I'd say an athletic build, ordered size L, and they fit great. 

Good luck,
-b


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Best investment , they stay on great and protect .. They have saved my many probably broken bones and bad bruises/cuts .. I wear them when i downhill or even do tame local trails , better safe then sorry.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guys- it's kind of a toss-up between them and the G-Form pads people are talking about. How are the Fox units for movements tho?


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

fox move easily like they are not even there.


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree, the fox pads are pretty good. As for size I wear medium and they fit well, I'm average sized, 5'11. Usually medium/large clothes fit me.


----------

